# střelec



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
má slovo střilec taky druhý hovorový význam kromě: ten, kdo střilí. Myslím třeba na něco jako napřiklad: zloděj...
Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

Ahoj, 

střilec neexistuje. Ten, kdo střílí, je střelec. Není mi známo, že by to znamenalo i něco jako zloděj. Ukážeš nám celou větu?


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo,promin, střelec.
"Trochu bavil s Lacim, kámošem z automatů, a to ještě nevěděli, že tenhle pomenší střelec dostane dnes v noci nový jméno".
Myslím, že nepomůže.


----------



## Jana337

Na zloděje to opravdu nevypadá.  Nehraje Laci na automatech nějaké hry, kde se hodně střílí?


----------



## cajzl

Občas se používá spojení "střelec od boku", je možné, že autor v kontextu použil jen "střelec".

Př. z tisku _(M. Komárek o Paroubkovi)_
*Střelec* a rudá záře.
...
Je to *střelec od boku*. Podobně vystřelil, když řekl, že chce zrušit lustrační zákon.


----------



## parolearruffate

Jano, jo, to je možné.
Cajzl, diky moc.


----------



## .Lola.

Ještě mě napadl význam "Střelec" jako znamení zvěrokruhu (Sagittarius). Ale možná je to mimo. To asi posoudíš nejlíp sama podle kontextu.


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, děkuju.


----------

